
Show HN: A rap song about tech interviews - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sClpvvYIs2s
======
ultrasounder
Brilliant! Can identify as someone who is preparing for his first ever tech
interview tho I‘ve been in the tech industry for ever. Had me at Null Pointer.
Keep it coming.

------
darrenwestall
I’d love to sponsor this video - feel free to get in touch if you’re up for
bouncing around some ideas.

Love the song.

~~~
stdoutrap
Thanks! I don't see your email in your profile. You can hit me up on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/stdoutrap](https://twitter.com/stdoutrap) or email
(stdoutrap at gmail [dot] com).

